# .Classpath Datei im Eclipse Projekt



## stareck (13. Okt 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

in der .Classpath datei meines Eclipse-Projekts binde ich externe JAR's mit in das Projekt.
z.B:
path=lib/test.jar

Wie kann ich eine Jar-Datei in einem höheren Ordner einbinden?
path=../anderesProjekt/neuelib/test.jar
Funktioniert nicht und ich kann den Pfad auch nicht absolut angeben!

Projekt
 - lib
    - test.jar
anderesProjekt
 - neuelib
    - test.jar

Hat einer von euch eine Idee?


Gruß
Stareck


----------



## darekkay (13. Okt 2011)

Wenn du schon Eclipse benutzt, solltest du es dir automatisch hinzufügen lassen 

Project -> Properties -> Java Build Path -> Libraries

Dort kannst du auch "Add External JARs" auswählen.

Noch schneller gelangst du zu dem Fenster, wenn du auf irgendeine Datei in einem Projekt klickst und "Build Path" -> "Configure Build Path..." auswählst.


----------



## stareck (13. Okt 2011)

Das dies auch über Eclipse geht, weiß ich 

Aber dort wird der Pfad dann nur absolut hinzugefügt, oder?

Also "C:/..../lib/test.jar"   anstatt "lib/test.jar"


----------



## darekkay (13. Okt 2011)

Ich denke, dass es damit zusammenhängt, dass diese JAR's eben "extern" sind. Da sie nicht zum Projekt gehören, wird der volle Pfad benutzt, da sonst sowas wie ../../../windows/muh.jar anstatt c:/windows/muh.jar entsteht und beim ersten Verschieben des Projekts zu Fehlern führen würde.

Die einzige Möglichkeit, die ich gefunden habe, ist ein relativer Pfad vom Workspace aus: /ORDNER_IM_WORKSPACE/muh.jar. Mit einem relativen Pfad wirst du weiter als bis zum Workspace-Ordner wohl nicht kommen.


----------



## stareck (13. Okt 2011)

Naja dann muss ich mal schaun, wie ich das anstelle
Trotzdem vielen Dank


----------



## TheDarkRose (13. Okt 2011)

Ein extriges Projekt welches nur die Jars beinhaltet, und dann kannst du diese relativ Referenzieren


----------



## thE_29 (13. Okt 2011)

Jop, ich würde es auch via Referenz lösen..

Dh, du gehst auf die Projekteigenschaften und dann gehst du zu Projects (nicht libraries) und hängst dort das andere Projekt ein..


----------



## stareck (14. Okt 2011)

Über die Referenz klappt es bestens

Danke nochmal!!!


----------

